# Is polyester fill dangerous (phthlates, offgassing, etc)?



## XyMama (Nov 1, 2007)

Yikes! DH and I splurged on an organic latex mattress and organic bedding, and now I've come to learn that the mattress pad I use underneath DS (10.5 months) and I is filled with polyester. I bought it because the package said 100% cotton, and even though it wasn't organic it was a steal -- but the tag on the pad itself says "filled with 100% polyester", so I think the claim of 100% cotton must have been referring only to the cover or something. Does anyone know if sleeping on and breathing polyester is harmful to children? And adults for that matter? I realize it's not the best material in general being that it's made from petroleum, but now that I have it, is it dangerous to health-wise? Have I negated my other healthy bedding by putting this toxic thing on top?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moved to Green Living


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have similar concerns so we are investing in a wool mattress pad for our latex mattress. I think Organic Grace carries them.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I know that polyester isn't breathable, and I hate the way it feels on my skin, but I've never heard anything about offgassing or other hazards from sleeping on top of it (with a layer of cotton in between you and the poly).

Even if it has some toxicity, it's still lower in toxins to have an all-natural bed with one cotton/poly mattress pad, rather than a chemical mattress covered by a cotton/poly mattress pad.


----------

